

U2, Bendygate and iOS 8.0.1: Apple's banana skins - SandB0x
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29361957

======
joezydeco
And yet they moved USD $7,000,000,000 worth of product in 48 hours. This will
all pass.

------
pohl
Bendygate? No. It's #bendghazi.

~~~
cbd1984
A complete non-issue people jump on for political reasons?

